# Mold?



## JogaBonito521 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been curing my buds for a couple days now, and I noticed the smell of mold in my bag. I quickly took all the buds out and let them air for an entire day, them put them back in a different air tight bag. Couple days later, I smelled a small hint of mold again, so I repeated the process. Now the buds seem too dry, but when I put them in an air tight bag and let it sit for a day, the slight hint of mold smell always comes back. I examined all my buds for rot, but I didn't find any rotten buds. Once mold begins to grow will the buds always smell like mold even after its completely dry? Any suggestions or input on mold in general will be helpful.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

break a bud open that smells like mold. I think mold usually starts from the inside out.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 13, 2008)

What you are likely smelling is the clorophyll breaking down...my suggestion would be to get those buds into a jar, they will cure better in a jar...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 13, 2008)

yes,put them in jars or they will get crispy.i dry mine for 2-3 days in the diy dryer and then jar them.no bags.i learned this from a sexy lady here.lol


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 18, 2008)

If it turns out that you do have mold, do not smoke it.  It can be deadly.  We've been discussing this in another thread that I started in the hash section of the forum.  But MP's experts say it is still good for ISO hash.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Nov 19, 2008)

turns out it wasn't moldy, just some weird smelling weed. haha

when i break the buds open they smell quite nice and fruity actually.


----------

